
Tengen: Atari Games vs. Nintendo (2015) [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLA_d9q6ySs
======
city41
The Gaming Historian does a great job. Especially fond of his video on Satoru
Iwata (former President of Nintendo)

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=k4cJh2YgrKE](https://youtube.com/watch?v=k4cJh2YgrKE)

------
tokyodude
Well if we're posting links to documentaries here one from the BBC about
Tetris. The Tengen vs Nintendo suit comes up. I haven't watched it in a while
but IIRC the editing makes the Tengen guys look like that had some really bad
luck thinking they had a legit license and it also makes Nintendo seem like a
bunch of jerks for being so mean about it, as if there was no way to figure
out any kind of mutually beneficial outcome. Also IIRC Tengen's version is
considered better than Nintendo's

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ohCy4ktA5w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ohCy4ktA5w)

~~~
djur
The Digital Antiquarian had a really interesting series on the origin of
Tetris and the complicated mess of licensing agreements that resulted from
business negotiations across the Iron Curtain. Lots of really fascinating
individuals in there bouncing around between the corporate heavyweights.

[https://www.filfre.net/2017/06/tales-of-the-mirror-world-
par...](https://www.filfre.net/2017/06/tales-of-the-mirror-world-
part-1-calculators-and-cybernetics/)

------
ariehkovler
I still miss my Atari 2600, back when it made sense to put a wood-style finish
on a games console and when you could play Breakout using a paddle dial thingy
instead of a joystick.

~~~
jasonkostempski
The paddles are exactly the reason I recently rebought a 2600. The feel is as
close to moving a physical object as can be. I noticed some of that feel is
lost through a modern TV. I tried a tube tv and I nearly double my recent
breakout hi score on the first run. I dont care what anyone says about
perceptible latency, it made a huge difference. Emulation with a mosue doesnt
even come close to capturing the feel. And the local multiplayer (up to 4 at
once) games are a blast.

~~~
snarfy
IIRC the paddle's circuit was a simple resistor/capacitor combo that was tied
to the beam scanning timing of the TV. It felt physical because it kind of
was.

